# Vitrix



## sees31312 (Jun 6, 2005)

is this a good thing to take to help in the muscle building process or does it just make you horny.


----------



## kell11 (Jun 6, 2005)

*why dont I know...*



			
				sees31312 said:
			
		

> is this a good thing to take to help in the muscle building process or does it just make you horny.


what the hell it is....?  
vitrix....explain brudda


----------



## sees31312 (Jun 6, 2005)

its a natural testosterone enhancer or stimulator ive heard good things but wanted to see what some of the people on here had to say about it


----------



## kell11 (Jun 7, 2005)

sees31312 said:
			
		

> its a natural testosterone enhancer or stimulator ive heard good things but wanted to see what some of the people on here had to say about it


a precursor.Well,hang around you'll get it from the guys who know...


----------



## Freejay (Jun 7, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> a precursor.Well,hang around you'll get it from the guys who know...



Vitrix is an herbal concoction containing Tribulus And Avena Setiva, both of which stimulate natural testosterone production.  I do not believe it can be used as a mass gaining supp, but it is good as a way to combat natural test shutdown caused by other compounds you might be taking.  I take it every day.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 7, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Vitrix is an herbal concoction containing Tribulus And Avena Setiva, both of which stimulate natural testosterone production.  I do not believe it can be used as a mass gaining supp, but it is good as a way to combat natural test shutdown caused by other compounds you might be taking.  I take it every day.



So that's why your avatar moves like he does...


----------



## Freejay (Jun 7, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> So that's why your avatar moves like he does...



Oooh yeah...theres a party in my pants and all the honeys are invited!! LOL!! :twisted:


----------

